

 Internet Explorer 10 For Windows 7 : I Uninstalled It  - TopTrix
http://www.toptrix.net/2012/11/Internet-explorer-10-windows-7.html

======
ghurlman
So, this guy was lazy and refused to fix a bug, and get some hits on his blog
in the meantime. Mission accomplished, I suppose.

------
kevingadd
The OP's blog renders wrong because it's forced into IE7 emulation mode by
_his own HTML_ : "<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible"
content="IE=EmulateIE7"/>"

Who intentionally breaks his own website and then complains about it?

~~~
cardine
Somebody who wants to manufacture a bogus reason to criticize Microsoft, which
is apparently a common thing to want to do on HackerNews.

~~~
TopTrix
Not at all. I am the real fan boy of Microsoft. Really.

------
jjkmk
You didn't really give a good reason as to why you uninstalled it.

Did you switch to 9 or 8, and why are either of them better in your opinion?

